# Becoming a strongman - Endomorph 84



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been training in the gym now for a while. I started out sport specific & strength training to get bigger & stronger for rugby, I have no desire to look like Adonis where I do admire other peoples physiques although my over all goal is to get down to 18-20% body fat, certainly no more as I like a fuller rounder look (Bane-esq). I'm currently at around 25% holding quite a lot of water.

I recently got into strongman about 6 months ago by accident, and I am now hooked, some of the events really fascinate me. This has lead to me entering 2 beginner/ novice competitions. 1 in April & 1 in May.

After training & eating for strength & size for the last few years I will be looking to trim the fat after the competitions, they are my main goals and focus at the moment.

I'm going to keep a blog and vlog to help keep me focused and hopefully help inspire others into getting into the sport and becoming a strongman.

Below is my general day-to-day diet Monday - Friday. I still eat clean on a weekend but I have more freedom when & where to eat. The meal frequency stays the same but I don't like to tie myself down. If I know I'm going to be out all day ill often take food with me in my trustee Thermos bag. For me it works better if I eat larger meals less frequent.

31, 5ft 11, 18 stone 10/ 262lbs. TDEE 3791, suggested 4170.

7am.

25g impact whey, 400ml milk, 100g oats blended up. 2 x granary toast w/ cheese - P 59g, C 113g, F 33g

10am.

Medium sweet potato (approx. 180g) & 2 chicken thighs (approx. 170g) chicken thighs w/ veg - P 53g, C 40g, F 4g

2pm.

150g pasta & tin tuna w/ mayo - P 35g, C 36g, F 2g

5pm. (pre work out/ leaving work - on way to the gym.

Flapjack, banana & 1 scoop whey w/ water - P 27g, C 55g , F 14g

7pm.

Dinner - This differs day-to-day, still clean. Lasagne, spag bol, fish/ meat n 2 veg - P 40g, C 40g, F unknwn approx.

10pm before bed.

100g oats, 300g tub of cottage cheese (pineapple if poss) w/ handful blueberries blended up - P 38g, C 117g, F 1.5g.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck with your comps mate

Will follow.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Good luck with your comps mate
> 
> Will follow.


 Thanks mate.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Subscribed mate, good luck with it all! What are you best competition lifts if you care to indulge me?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Subscribed mate, good luck with it all! What are you best competition lifts if you care to indulge me?





Bignath4607 said:


> In for this good luck bud


 Cheers boys.

That was my first comp, my best lifts yesterday were 15 reps of 160kg deadlift in 60 seconds (19 reps won the event) & Axle Clean & Press 106kg (116kg won the event). Im not a million miles away.

Time now to programme my work workout for the next 6 weeks as I've got another comp 29th May.

Event 1 - Deadlift for max starting at 140kg, going up 20kg each round.

Event 2 - Log clean & Press for max starting at 60kg, going up 10kg each round.

Event 3 - 190kg Yoke, 40kg Keg, 60kg farmers medley for time.

Event 4 - 10kg sledge hammer crucifix hold for time.

Event 5 - Stones for time 75kg, 105kg, 115kg, 130kg, 140kg.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers boys.
> 
> That was my first comp, my best lifts yesterday were 15 reps of 160kg deadlift in 60 seconds (19 reps won the event) & Axle Clean & Press 106kg (116kg won the event). Im not a million miles away.
> 
> ...


 Well good luck with it mate!

How is your training organised out of interest?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bignath4607 said:


> Impressive at a first event pal il be keen to do this if I flunk the bodybuilding as I prefer the strongman diet shall we say lol


 Glad I'm not the only greedy c**t on here.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Meant to add -

Good lifts for your first comp. Will be following this one, op. Good luck, mate.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Well good luck with it mate!
> 
> How is your training organised out of interest?


 Cheers, the last couple of months I organised my split around the events and I thin it worked well for me. So now I'm looking at something like......

Monday - Log press, 5/3/1 pyramid working up to my 90% 1RM. This will cover event 2 in my next comp.

6 shoulder assistance exercises including some chest work 2 x 8-12 for variety.

Wednesday - Deadlifts, 5/3/1 pyramid working up to my 90% 1RM. This will cover event 1 in my next comp.

6 back assistance exercises 2 x 8-12 for variety.

Friday - Squats, 5/3/1 pyramid working up to my 90% 1RM.

Farmers & Yoke relays over 15 meters, this will cover event 3 in my next comp.

2 leg assistance exercises 4 x 8-12.

Strongman Sundays - Stones & 10kg kettle bell holds. This will cover event 4 & 5 in my next comp.

Stones for time with assistance work e.g. stones to shoulder & stones over the yoke for reps.

How does this look do you reckon?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers, the last couple of months I organised my split around the events and I thin it worked well for me. So now I'm looking at something like......
> 
> Monday - Log press, 5/3/1 pyramid working up to my 90% 1RM. This will cover event 2 in my next comp.
> 
> ...


 To be honest I wouldn't have a clue about strongman training so I would not be able to comment, but it seems you have all the bases covered IMO and it should work well. The only thing I would recommend is adding in speed ladder drills and light mobility work on off days to help with co-ordination and to help you move faster when doing medleys. Should be able to give you an edge if you are agile as well as strong....... I have seen it outlined in a SM program somewhere, but the idea makes sense. I will see if I can dig it out for you.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> To be honest I wouldn't have a clue about strongman training so I would not be able to comment, but it seems you have all the bases covered IMO and it should work well. The only thing I would recommend is adding in speed ladder drills and light mobility work on off days to help with co-ordination and to help you move faster when doing medleys. Should be able to give you an edge if you are agile as well as strong....... I have seen it outlined in a SM program somewhere, but the idea makes sense. I will see if I can dig it out for you.


 Cheers mate, thanks. I will look into that.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hey bro

just read your thread and watched the 1st 2 videos, awesome stuff so far buddy.

i am also starting out in strongman so we may bump into each other at a few comps


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

What gear you taking??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> What gear you taking??


 LOL

Straight to the point. Interested also.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Straight to the point. Interested also.


 18 Stone carrying water etc, Gear breakdown would be good, no mention of it at all.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> hey bro
> 
> just read your thread and watched the 1st 2 videos, awesome stuff so far buddy.
> 
> i am also starting out in strongman so we may bump into each other at a few comps


 Thanks mate, maybe we will. You compete in the North don't you? Just got your PM.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

karbonk said:


> What gear you taking??





Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> Straight to the point. Interested also.


 Straight to the point is how we like it!!

Currently not on cycle mate, however I picked up gear for my next cycle yesterday which I start in a couple of weeks.

Weeks 1-4 Dbol 30mg e/d

Weeks 1-10 Deca 400mg e/w

Weeks 1-12 TestE 500mg e/w

weeks 1-12 Armidex 0.5mg e/od


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yesterday I trained Log & Deadlift with the current Merseyside's strongest man, Mike McQuire & contender for Wales Strongest Man 2016 Gaz Hench. Heres a video of the session.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Thanks mate, maybe we will. You compete in the North don't you? Just got your PM.


 no matey, im in the midlands but as i get more into it i dont mind travelling about to compete


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> Yesterday I trained Log & Deadlift with the current Merseyside's strongest man, Mike McQuire & contender for Wales Strongest Man 2016 Gaz Hench. Heres a video of the session.


 Good effort mate, I can lift those weights so going to follow from now on, never thought of competition, I am 37 now lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Good effort mate, I can lift those weights so going to follow from now on, never thought of competition, I am 37 now lol


 Cheers mate, thanks. You should deffo look at comps mate. They are great. Plenty of groups on Facebook etc, would you like a link?

At 37 age I think age is irrelevant in strongman at our kinda level. Until you have done a fair shout of comps you enter comps in specific categories which makes it fair....

First timer.

Novice.

Beginer.

Light weight.

Heavy weight.

then after those you will then start competing at your weight catergory! Under 90kg, Under 95kg, Under 105kg & Opens.

I've only done 1 comp which was a first timer. My next comp is a Novice, then I'll do maybe a couple of beginners, then a coul of light weights, then a couple of heavy weights, then I'll look to start competing in open classes in 2018 as I'm maybe back to rugby next year for 1 last season full time.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers mate, thanks. You should deffo look at comps mate. They are great. Plenty of groups on Facebook etc, would you like a link?
> 
> At 37 age I think age is irrelevant in strongman at our kinda level. Until you have done a fair shout of comps you enter comps in specific categories which makes it fair....
> 
> ...


 link, yes please.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

i am 36 and just starting strongman so perhaps we need an oap strongman section lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

karbonk said:


> link, yes please.


 https://www.facebook.com/groups/373259392732112/

http://heyevent.uk/search?q=Strongman


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Got my 2nd strongman comp this Sunday. Keeping training light... ish this next week, only training Tuesday & Thursday working at around 60% of my 1RM.

Tuesday - Log & Bench.

Thursday - Deads & Squats.

Start a new course a week today. 500mg TestE & 400mg Deca a week for 12 & 10 weeks with a Dbol kick start at 30mg a day for 4 weeks. I may up the Dbol to 40mg a day, see how I get on. The back pumps were rather severe last time. Got a few comps coming up and the gear will be in full flow by then :thumb .

Going to start doing daily (diet & training) & fortnightly (measurements & weight) updates as well as the Vlogs to help track progress.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

good luck in your comp bro, im getting nervous about mine lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> good luck in your comp bro, im getting nervous about mine lol


 Cheers mate. When is yours and what events etc?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Got my 2nd strongman comp this Sunday. Keeping training light... ish this next week, only training Tuesday & Thursday working at around 60% of my 1RM.
> 
> Tuesday - Log & Bench.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate. I'm from knutsford in Cheshire so same area. I'm looking at getting into it my self soon as I build some strength back up. Where are some local events this year? I would like to go and watch


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Hi mate. I'm from knutsford in Cheshire so same area. I'm looking at getting into it my self soon as I build some strength back up. Where are some local events this year? I would like to go and watch


 Hello mate, local comps im aware of are..............

Chester strongest Man this Sunday.

Iron Pit Push Pull comp - June 25th - Iron Pit Warrington.

Preston's strongest man - July 16th - Preston town centre.

Im also going to watch..............

Vauxhall masters strongest man - June 11th - Core Fitness - Elsmere Port. The winners of this go through to the Ultimate Strongman world masters (over 40) championship. (£2 to watch)

Wales strongest man - June 18th - Wrexham (£10 a ticket).


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bolton & Chorley's strongest man comps are soon too, but don't know when.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hello mate, local comps im aware of are..............
> 
> Chester strongest Man this Sunday.
> 
> ...


 Great stuff cheers. I'm away this weekend at the lakes but will make the others. Looking forward to watching and learning. Will see you their for a drink( non alcoholic of cause ) no ****


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

guys, look on hey event for loads of strongman comps

scroll down for events

http://heyevent.uk/event/jzfxagrbgickia/progressive-strongest-novice-2016#


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers mate. When is yours and what events etc?


 hi matey

my 1st is birminghams strongest novice on 14th august

events are

1- deadlift for reps-200kg- my prediction is 6 reps. 60 second time limit

2- log lift for reps -90kg - my prediction is 3-4 reps. 60 seconds time limit

3 - 20m loading race- 66kg sand bag/73kg keg/2 x 100kg kegs- my prediction............out of gas by 3rd item.................dead by the end lol

4 - 350kg tyre flip - fastest time for 5 flips- my prediction- 45 seconds

5 - atlas stones - 80kg / 90kg / 105kg / 120kg / 130kg - my prediction.......1st 4 but fail on 5th

for a novice i think its really heavy so im a bit nervous to be honest. i dont wanna look like a right tit lol. i suppose it will show me where i need to concentrate on though so will use it as a learning curve.

2nd event is northamptons strongest novice 6th november

1st event - 180kg axel deadlift for reps

2 - 350kg tyre flip

3 - 80kg log for reps

4 - 200kg yoke 2 x 20m

5 - 95kg per hand farmers 2 x 20m

6- rope pull into drag 2 x 20m 130kg


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> hi matey
> 
> my 1st is birminghams strongest novice on 14th august
> 
> ...


 Lol, you're a funny guy man!

Thats not heavy for a Novice, I think it's a good balance mate and wish you all the best. You'll do well I reckon, you're lifting good weights at the mo and seem to be on track.

I've been thinking about doing the Northampton Novice comp. I lived in Milton Keynes for 2 years so I may make a weekend of it and go see friends at the same time - we will see.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

When's the next video out mate ?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, you're a funny guy man!
> 
> Thats not heavy for a Novice, I think it's a good balance mate and wish you all the best. You'll do well I reckon, you're lifting good weights at the mo and seem to be on track.
> 
> I've been thinking about doing the Northampton Novice comp. I lived in Milton Keynes for 2 years so I may make a weekend of it and go see friends at the same time - we will see.


 funny how lol?

to be honest most novice comps ive seen are around 160/160 kg deadlift and 100kg stone over yoke for reps.

try and get in on northampton buddy, would be good to meet you

i need to push my training into gigh gear now but im still concerned about my hernia so its kinda holding me back from really pushing myself


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> When's the next video out mate ?


 Hi mate, Im hoping to do one on Monday then the weekend after im going to film a whole back session in the gym


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> funny how lol?
> 
> to be honest most novice comps ive seen are around 160/160 kg deadlift and 100kg stone over yoke for reps.
> 
> ...


 Gonna try mate, the boys I train with are interested too!

Funny by saying .....



Endomorph84 said:


> 3 - 20m loading race- 66kg sand bag/73kg keg/2 x 100kg kegs- my prediction............out of gas by 3rd item.................*dead by the end lol*


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, Im hoping to do one on Monday then the weekend after im going to film a whole back session in the gym


 Great


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Vlog 6 with footage from my 2nd strongman comp


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

So, I started my new course earlier. Im excited too see the results. 500mg of TestE today, 400mg of Deca sunday. 30mg of Dbol a day starting tomorrow too

Didn't do so well in my comp on Sunday, really hurt my hand but got a new deadlift PB of 240kg so happy with that. I haven't been back to the gym yet, legs tomorrow I think, that'll give my hand another couple of days rest. Ill probably do a full upper body work out saturday before getting back into a routine on Monday (fingers crossed)


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> So, I started my new course earlier. Im excited too see the results. 500mg of TestE today, 400mg of Deca sunday. 30mg of Dbol a day starting tomorrow too
> 
> Didn't do so well in my comp on Sunday, really hurt my hand but got a new deadlift PB of 240kg so happy with that. I haven't been back to the gym yet, legs tomorrow I think, that'll give my hand another couple of days rest. Ill probably do a full upper body work out saturday before getting back into a routine on Monday (fingers crossed)


 Congrats on the p.b mate......in fact......congrats on everything bro, well done.

When's your next comp?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> Congrats on the p.b mate......in fact......congrats on everything bro, well done.
> 
> When's your next comp?


 Cheers legend.

I have a fun comp 25th June at the iron pit in Warrington. It's a push pull team event where they take your teams total lift weight (deadlift & log press) and take away your body weights.

Then prestons strongest 16th July (45 days). Can't wait for this one!!

Event 1 - Car Deadlift for time

Event 2 - 250kg Yoke, 30 meters

Event 3 - Shoulder medley Olympic Bar Clean & Press 80kg, Axle Clean & Press 90kg, Log Press 100kg, Axle Clean & Press 90kg, Olympic Bar Clean & Press 80kg.

Event 4 - Truck Pull

Event 5 - Sandbag loading race 70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm going to Preston to watch mate so will see you there.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'm going to Preston to watch mate so will see you there.


 Sweet mate, be good to see you. Will hopefully be a good day!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi mate. Just seen there is a strongman contest in Northwich on August bank holiday. Just a heads up. I'll be going for a look


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheers boss. Have you got a link?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers boss. Have you got a link?


 http://www.northwichfestival.co.uk/

its a weekend festival and the strongman is on the Monday.

http://www.the-works-gym.co.uk/northwich-festival/

last years


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Great skwat session today, got a PB of 180kg with good depth too! I'm guilty of not squatting enough these days when once upon a time it was my bread and butter. Until today I was scared to go 'too heavy' since tearing my ACL last March whilst playing rugby. The PBs are coming thick and fast for me at the mo!

Today has given me a boost and made me want to squat every week.

Washed my car earlier and now I'm gonna have my tea, home-made Lasagne. Then its 400mg of Deca & 30mg of Dbol for desert.... NICE!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice mate. I'm having steak on the BBQ. With wine of cause lol.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Nice mate. I'm having steak on the BBQ. With wine of cause lol.


 I had steak on the BBQ last night, and chicken & pork lol, enjoy :beer:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Great job mate.......awesome


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Did you compete at the weekend ??


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lacking a bit of motivation at the moment, I won't lie. Gonna switch it up in the gym this week and train a little lighter.

Chest & Bis today, the test is kicking in nicely. Got some wicked pumps off the Dbol too. I'm now up to 40mg a day.

4 sets with the 40kg DB felt easy peasy, still struggling a little with my grip when pressing after hurting it a fortnight ago.

Today's workout went a little like this....

Dumbbell Bench Press (flat).

20kg 1x8

30kg 1x8

40kg 4x8-10

Cable flys.

3x10-12

Seated chest press (plate loaded).

4x10-12

Hammer curls.

4x12

EZ cable curls.

4x12

Preacher curls

4x12

Didn't compete this weekend mate although I did go to watch the UK strongman masters final, it wasn't bad. Poorly ran in my opinion - I've competed in comps ran better.

I have a fun Deadlift & Log Press comp coming up on the 25th of this month & Prestons strongest man 16th July.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Got bad PIP from 1 of sundays quad injections (left). Still, much more motivated today, had a great nights kip - and to top it off Wales RUFC just got beat by Chiefs. This hayfever isn't fun though.

Been slacking with my food prep since Friday also so just been to Asda and bought a banana, snickers flapjack, tuna sandwich, cooked chicken breast & a packet of rice. That should keep me goin till late afternoon.

Looking forward to a bit of volume work on the awd skwaaats tonight. Enjoy your day fellas


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Partied a little to hard on the weekend, finally got my mojo back today and I've decided I'm not ever drinking or taking party prescriptions EVER EVER again.

Just grilled my chicken for the next couple of days. Pork loin with potatoes at 11am & Chicken with rice around 2ish tomorrow as well as my other 3 meals.

Trained legs earlier, wasn't able to get in the squat rack so I used the leg press & hack squat machine.

Hack Squats.

2x12

Leg press.

4x12

Leg extension.

6x12.

Hamstring curl

6x12.

Tricep rope pull downs supersetted with Tricep push downs in between the leg extension & hamstring curls.

Plenty of volume, very intense session - minimal rest, makes a nice change.

Just had 40mg of Dbol washed down with a shake consisting of 300g cottage cheese, 1 scoop strawberry whey and a dash of milk blended up.

Chicken has nearly cooled now then it's off to scrub my pegs & have half an arimidex before lights out.. I'm goosed!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Good to see you got your motivation back mate and loads of volume in your session, good grafting.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> *Partied a little to hard on the weekend, finally got my mojo back today and I've decided I'm not ever drinking or taking party prescriptions EVER EVER again.*
> 
> Just grilled my chicken for the next couple of days. Pork loin with potatoes at 11am & Chicken with rice around 2ish tomorrow as well as my other 3 meals.
> 
> ...


 Prioritise mate. Training comes first. 

Good work so far. :thumb


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Partied a little to hard on the weekend, finally got my mojo back today and I've decided I'm not ever drinking or taking party prescriptions EVER EVER again.
> 
> Just grilled my chicken for the next couple of days. Pork loin with potatoes at 11am & Chicken with rice around 2ish tomorrow as well as my other 3 meals.
> 
> ...


 Sound like me on Monday morning mate. Only thing is will soon be weekend again. lol good work tho


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Hi mate. Just seen there is a strongman contest in Northwich on August bank holiday. Just a heads up. I'll be going for a look


 Have you got a link to this as I'm in Crewe and would like go have a look get a feel for it as doing my first comp next year


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Have you got a link to this as I'm in Crewe and would like go have a look get a feel for it as doing my first comp next year


 I'm going to have a look. Also want to compete next year. I'm from knutsford do not too far from me

http://www.northwichfestival.co.uk/

its a weekend festival and the strongman is on the Monday.

http://www.the-works-gym.co.uk/northwich-festival/

last years


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Prioritise mate. Training comes first.
> 
> Good work so far. :thumb


 Lol, I know mate. It was honestly, genuinely only supposed to be a few beers - nothing more. But yes, that's it now - 4 weeks out from Preston's Strongest man. Need to step it up!



Owl man said:


> Sound like me on Monday morning mate. Only thing is will soon be weekend again. lol good work tho


 I know, mate. I can not drink and go out and enjoy myself. Its just this weekend I was out with a bad mate who made me stay out haha.

But like Quakerz said training comes first especially when I'm 4 weeks from Preston's Strongest . Need to step it up!


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> I'm going to have a look. Also want to compete next year. I'm from knutsford do not too far from me
> 
> http://www.northwichfestival.co.uk/
> 
> ...


 Damn I'm away then. I've entered Northampton novice open weight class next June. 1 year get ready lol.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, I know mate. It was honestly, genuinely only supposed to be a few beers - nothing more. But yes, that's it now - 4 weeks out from Preston's Strongest man. Need to step it up!
> 
> I know, mate. I can not drink and go out and enjoy myself. Its just this weekend I was out with a bad mate who made me stay out haha.
> 
> But like Quakerz said training comes first especially when I'm 4 weeks from Preston's Strongest . Need to step it up!


 You got a link mate. Might come watch depending on dates


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Damn I'm away then. I've entered Northampton novice open weight class next June. 1 year get ready lol.


 Nice. What weights you aiming to be up at before you compete. Ie, dead, squat, overhead etc


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Nice. What weights you aiming to be up at before you compete. Ie, dead, squat, overhead etc


 My squats poor so trying get that to 200, overhead clean and press I'm aiming for 110-120 my DL currently at 245 hoping 270+ by new year


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> My squats poor so trying get that to 200, overhead clean and press I'm aiming for 110-120 my DL currently at 245 hoping 270+ by new year


 Did I say next year ? I meant the year after lol

nice work.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey endo, your doing great so far mate so keep it up. I've noticed there is a few of us now entering novice comps etc, would be good if we all entered the same one next year 

Also there is a novice team event that happens every year, be good to have a blast at that aswell if any of you guys fancy it


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> Hey endo, your doing great so far mate so keep it up. I've noticed there is a few of us now entering novice comps etc, would be good if we all entered the same one next year [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]
> 
> Also there is a novice team event that happens every year, be good to have a blast at that aswell if any of you guys fancy it


 I'm in


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

big shrek said:


> Hey endo, your doing great so far mate so keep it up. I've noticed there is a few of us now entering novice comps etc, would be good if we all entered the same one next year
> 
> Also there is a novice team event that happens every year, be good to have a blast at that aswell if any of you guys fancy it


 Deffo. I'm just way off you lot just now. Thought I was a big guy lol.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> I'm in


 I'm hoping next year I can enter the inters but I fear my overhead will let me down. I have 2 maybe 3 novice comps this year so will see how it goes.

Would be good to put on our own event aswell somewhere


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Owl man said:


> Deffo. I'm just way off you lot just now. Thought I was a big guy lol.


 I big but fat and weak lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

big shrek said:


> I big but fat and weak lol


 I'm just fat and weak lol.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> I'm just fat and weak lol.


 I'm skinny and weak lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> I'm skinny and weak lol


 We're all fked then.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> Hey endo, your doing great so far mate so keep it up. I've noticed there is a few of us now entering novice comps etc, would be good if we all entered the same one next year
> 
> Also there is a novice team event that happens every year, be good to have a blast at that aswell if any of you guys fancy it


 Cheers mate :thumb .

Sounds good, where?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> You got a link mate. Might come watch depending on dates


 Its on Facebook, I will get a link later for you pal :thumbup1:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers mate :thumb .
> 
> Sounds good, where?


 Try and find some that are sort of central to us all. I'm in Leicester area. Loads on hey event to choose from


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

its so much more satisfying hitting 1-3 reps of a big number than the repping out hypertrophy type training. Don't get me wrong variety is the spice of life but strength training is deffo where it's at for me


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Soz for bombing your thread mate should we set up a journal named something like " ukm strongman 2017" or road to strongman we can all chat in there and arrange meets etc. See who else wants to join

ideas fellas ??


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Hey endo, your doing great so far mate so keep it up. I've noticed there is a few of us now entering novice comps etc, would be good if we all entered the same one next year


 Depending where/when I'd be up for that


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Depending where/when I'd be up for that


 You can guide us your a brute especially for your weight


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Soz for bombing your thread mate should we set up a journal named something like " ukm strongman 2017" or road to strongman we can all chat in there and arrange meets etc. See who else wants to join
> 
> ideas fellas ??


 Set it up we can inspire one another and before we know if we all be in hospital with cracked vertebrae lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Set it up we can inspire one another and before we know if we all be in hospital with cracked vertebrae lol


 Have to be a big fecking bed for shrek lol


----------

